# Sylvania Gro-Lux T12 24"



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

NewB here looking for 1 or 2 non-ws Sylvania Gro-Lux T12 24"

These are the only bulbs I've found (and I've tried a few!) that make my tank look best.

I originally got one from a local HW store, but now can't find them locally and can only find places online that sell in quantities of 6 and that's a bit pricy for me.

Does anyone know where I could get one or two online ... or could I buy 1 or 2 from someone?

thanks.


----------

